# Keeping or Upgrading?



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

I currently have a Marina S20 Power Filter. It works great, very quiet, keep the water clear and everything. But I feel like I should upgrade to a Fluval C3 Power Filter.

Marina is much slim and compact design but I don't know if it's enough to do the 3 stages filter to keep my fish happy.

Whereas the Fluval has 5 stage. Although it's a bit bigger but the benefit is there is 1 bio filter and 1 wet/dry filter which is much more advanced.

So what is your opinion?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you are running a 20 gallon tank ....nothing wrong with a standard power filter...
a 5 stage filter has nothing to do with your fish being happy....quality foods and a quality environment do..compatible fish..timely water changes...proper temps etc....these are things to tend to...not whether or not your filter has 3 or 5 stages..


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Why not run both? There is no such thing as too much filtration. Even my 10Gs I end up running like 3 filters. 

As far as HOBs go its pretty much the best on the market with ACs. Really though if your fish are happy its not really needed, but if you have the money go for it; I can only imagine good coming out of it, but how much? Well, probably not a lot if your tank is already got good water.


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

AquariumTech said:


> Why not run both? There is no such thing as too much filtration. Even my 10Gs I end up running like 3 filters.
> 
> As far as HOBs go its pretty much the best on the market with ACs. Really though if your fish are happy its not really needed, but if you have the money go for it; I can only imagine good coming out of it, but how much? Well, probably not a lot if your tank is already got good water.


You're right!

Today I checked my filtration pads and it's only 1.5 week old. Yet it is already clogging up. And I've already cleaned this once already to regulate better water flow. 

So I decided to get the Fluval C3 Power Filtration just for the heck of less cleaning up and better filtration.

Still keeping the old one running as well to get the Biological to move to the new filter. 

 SUPER EXCITED to see how this thing run... LOL


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

cometguy said:


> You're right!
> 
> Today I checked my filtration pads and it's only 1.5 week old. Yet it is already clogging up. And I've already cleaned this once already to regulate better water flow.
> 
> ...



There you go then, good choice. 

If you have ever had an AC, you will really like how dynamic the flow control is compared to the older ACs. Also there is a video in my sig somewhere with a review of the Fluval C as well as a trick I learned with the wet/dry compartment; which might help you at some point.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I also think the S20 is bit small to be the only filter on a 20. Do you have algae growing in the filter?


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

emc7 said:


> I also think the S20 is bit small to be the only filter on a 20. Do you have algae growing in the filter?


I don't notice any algae but the water is overflowing when i turn the filter to max. Not a big fan of the filter pads...


----------



## dvorak (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a Fluval C2 and I love it. Way better than the Aqueon one that came with my tank. Just a note, with some of the Fluval C filters, the impeller is a little wonky and will rattle a little making some noise. The best way i've read to fix this is to buy Vaseline or anything that is 100% Petroleum jelly (read the ingredients and make sure it doesn't have any medication in it), and put a little on the impeller shaft. Makes it run nice and quiet.

BTW you really only needed a Fluval C2, that's what i have on my 20G. The Fluval does boast it has a 5 Stage system but it's still really the main 3, physical, chemical, and biological. It just has two physical and two biological. I'm not saying it's a bad filter (I love mine), just that it sounds fancier by them saying it's 5 stage.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

dvorak said:


> I have a Fluval C2 and I love it. Way better than the Aqueon one that came with my tank. Just a note, with some of the Fluval C filters, the impeller is a little wonky and will rattle a little making some noise. The best way i've read to fix this is to buy Vaseline or anything that is 100% Petroleum jelly (read the ingredients and make sure it doesn't have any medication in it), and put a little on the impeller shaft. Makes it run nice and quiet.
> 
> BTW you really only needed a Fluval C2, that's what i have on my 20G. The Fluval does boast it has a 5 Stage system but it's still really the main 3, physical, chemical, and biological. It just has two physical and two biological. I'm not saying it's a bad filter (I love mine), just that it sounds fancier by them saying it's 5 stage.


Most of Aqueon's products are a joke, and I think their HOB is got to be at the top of the list there. 

You shouldnt need to do any of that with your impeller or motor. If you are having a problem you might want to contact Hagen about that. A bigger problem can develop down the road with that, and for the time being its still under warranty, so take advantage of it. Besides, I dont really approve of putting petroleum in my tank water.

Just because that filter is "all you need" doesnt mean you shouldnt run other filters that you have, especially if they are just laying around anyways. Again, there is no such thing as "too much filtration".


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree about running a second filter. It only costs you a bit of electricity and time (to rinse the filter pads) and gives you insurance against the canister failing (IME this is usually java moss in the hose) without you noticing and allows you to "instant cycle" your next tank.


----------

